# a little nikon porn



## matthewo (Mar 14, 2013)

not sure much needs to be said...


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 14, 2013)

Left to right what lenses are those and roughly how much do they each costs?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 14, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> Left to right what lenses are those and roughly how much do they each costs?



Looks like a 24-70, 70-200, 300 f4, and a 500f4. If I am wrong, forgive me. I'm on my phone and its a bit hard to make them all out.


----------



## matthewo (Mar 14, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > Left to right what lenses are those and roughly how much do they each costs?
> ...



close... 24-70, 70-200, 200mm F2, and 500mm f4 af-s ii

because a few of these are discontinued lenses, I will list excellent condition used prices. $1500, $1950, $3900, $5400, respectively.

and im just borrowing the 200mm f2, what a short little stubby monster...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 14, 2013)

matthewo said:


> close... 24-70, 70-200, 200mm F2, and 500mm f4 af-s ii
> 
> because a few of these are discontinued lenses, I will list excellent condition used prices. $1500, $1950, $3900, $5400, respectively.
> 
> and im just borrowing the 200mm f2, what a short little stubby monster...



Hahaha you have no idea how much I tried to zoom in on my iPhone and still couldn't make them out. How are you liking that 200 f2?


----------



## matthewo (Mar 14, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> matthewo said:
> 
> 
> > close... 24-70, 70-200, 200mm F2, and 500mm f4 af-s ii
> ...



don't know yet, Im about to go out and take some photos with it today, and finish with some bridal photos for my wife's friend


----------



## matthewo (Mar 14, 2013)

just a guess, but IMO the 200mm f2, will always be a lens to lust after, at least for me, i don't think i could justify its price for the limited amount of portrait work i do.  for me at least a 70-200 will do just fine.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 14, 2013)

matthewo said:


> don't know yet, Im about to go out and take some photos with it today, and finish with some bridal photos for my wife's friend



Good luck 



matthewo said:


> just a guess, but IMO the 200mm f2, will always be a lens to lust after, at least for me, i don't think i could justify its price for the limited amount of portrait work i do.  for me at least a 70-200 will do just fine.



Definitely understand.


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 14, 2013)

Sexy!


----------



## shefjr (Mar 14, 2013)

Ugh! Why are all the hobbies that I enjoy so expensive? Last week I got the Popular Photography magazine in the mail and on page 11 they have a full page add for the Nikon 800mm F5.6. It's only $17,900.00! 
I've been scheming on how I can justify buying a Nikon 400, 500, or 600mm lens. I just can't find any justifiable way to buy one when this is a hobby.  I just have to accept the fact that I'll always produce mediocre bird photos.


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 14, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > Left to right what lenses are those and roughly how much do they each costs?
> ...



I think that lens is a bit too bulky for an f4. ^^


----------



## balthasarS (Mar 14, 2013)

shefjr said:


> Ugh! Why are all the hobbies that I enjoy so expensive? Last week I got the Popular Photography magazine in the mail and on page 11 they have a full page add for the Nikon 800mm F5.6. It's only $17,900.00!
> I've been scheming on how I can justify buying a Nikon 400, 500, or 600mm lens. I just can't find any justifiable way to buy one when this is a hobby.  I just have to accept the fact that I'll always produce mediocre bird photos.



I have the same problem  For the more expensive lenses I take a look at the lenses from Sigma or Tamron. It's a hobby anyway  I've bought a 70-300mm from Sigma and it is more than enough for the purpose I need it for.


----------



## matthewo (Mar 14, 2013)

the 300mm f4 is a great lens for anyone looking to not invest a ton


----------



## ceeboy14 (Mar 14, 2013)

Just for a little perspective. I bought a brand new 1966 Hemi Dodge Charger for just about 1/4 of what you spent for camera and lenses combined. Granted, it was 46 years ago, but still....


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 14, 2013)

Unfortunately on most of my trips I do not have mules (on some I do though) ... so my lenses are smaller!


----------



## matthewo (Mar 14, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> Just for a little perspective. I bought a brand new 1966 Hemi Dodge Charger for just about 1/4 of what you spent for camera and lenses combined. Granted, it was 46 years ago, but still....



true,  but now a new dodge charger hemi would be 4x

also a little inflation calculator says $15,000 today = about $2000 in 1966,  just crazy huh


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 14, 2013)

is that your 500 f4?


----------



## matthewo (Mar 14, 2013)

yes sir,  so far so good


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 15, 2013)

you lucky @#%@#$....hahah j/k looks great, you opted for the non VR one 'eh?


----------



## WesternGuy (Mar 15, 2013)

I am sure all the Nikonians will be drooling over this image, but I am having trouble trying to decide if it is nature or wildlife.   

WesternGuy


----------



## matthewo (Mar 15, 2013)

Aloicious said:


> you lucky @#%@#$....hahah j/k looks great, you opted for the non VR one 'eh?



yeah,  i wanted a vr,  but they rarely come up for sale used.  and when they do for a good price,  they are snatched up quick.  also liked saving a few thousand.  and its 1 lb lighter.  works good for me so far


----------



## matthewo (Mar 15, 2013)

WesternGuy said:


> I am sure all the Nikonians will be drooling over this image, but I am having trouble trying to decide if it is nature or wildlife.
> 
> WesternGuy



its for nature and wildlife, lol.

my friend wants the 200mm back,   he did say i can borrow it again when i need it,  good friend to have.   hehe


----------



## kundalini (Mar 15, 2013)

The porn should be shared, don't you think?


















I'd love that 200mm.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 15, 2013)

shefjr said:


> Ugh! Why are all the hobbies that I enjoy so expensive? Last week I got the Popular Photography magazine in the mail and on page 11 they have a full page add for the Nikon 800mm F5.6. It's only $17,900.00!
> I've been scheming on how I can justify buying a Nikon 400, 500, or 600mm lens. I just can't find any justifiable way to buy one when this is a hobby.  I just have to accept the fact that I'll always produce mediocre bird photos.



You don't have to spend that much money on a lens to get good bird photos. Take a look at what Coastalconn is doing with a 200-500 Tamron and an older 300 f/4. I use a 300 f/4 with a 1.4X TC and I can get some pretty nice bird shots. Granted, you have to have better light and more patience because you need to be closer. Not saying I haven't thought about black market kidney sales to fund one of the big Nikon primes though.....


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 15, 2013)

kundalini said:


> The porn should be shared, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love that 200mm.



haha....if we're sharing, here's some:






though there's a spot on the far right saved for a 600 f4 someday...


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 15, 2013)

matthewo said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> > you lucky @#%@#$....hahah j/k looks great, you opted for the non VR one 'eh?
> ...



I hear you on that. looking forward to seeing some pics from that beast.


----------



## matthewo (Mar 15, 2013)

yeah prices are getting a little overboard.  seems as if all new lenses coming out cost at least 25% more then they should.

the new 80-400 is like $2600 right...  it better be worlds better then the previous version at that price


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 15, 2013)

matthewo said:


> yeah prices are getting a little overboard.  seems as if all new lenses coming out cost at least 25% more then they should.
> 
> the new 80-400 is like $2600 right...  it better be worlds better then the previous version at that price



yeah, I hear that specific lens is quite an improvement though, well, at least in pre-release info and MTF charts and stuff..but $2600? I dunno, if I were looking at that, I'd rather spend slightly more and get a 30 2.8, or less and get a 300 f4...


----------



## matthewo (Mar 15, 2013)

just working on some bridal portraits, taken with the borrowed 200mm


----------



## Nikmal (Mar 15, 2013)

Damn... I just .. can't.. look..... any.... more. My eyes and jealousy!!! 

Dang man, I am so jealous of all that glass. My hobbies are way to expensive and my wife would just not allow me to do that at the moment. I would so buy them all


----------



## shefjr (Mar 16, 2013)

Infinite_Day said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh! Why are all the hobbies that I enjoy so expensive? Last week I got the Popular Photography magazine in the mail and on page 11 they have a full page add for the Nikon 800mm F5.6. It's only $17,900.00!
> ...




Kris does produce quality photos consistently. I wish I had an excuse for why I for some reason cannot produce mediocre photos. I did just have my camera and the Sigma 150-500 married and yet, still can't get the quality that I would like to see out of the lens. User error I fear. 

On a positive note, I found a way to justify a BIG lens purchase not 18 grand but, half that at least1 Yay! Me know I just have to save.


----------

